# Maxy :(



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Max our eldest dog came down very ill last night, his neck swelled up and he became very disorientated ... 

turns out he was riddled with cancer so has now has made the walk over the bridge.

Rest in Piece Maxy your gone but never going to be forgotten


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

So sorry, R.I.P Maxy


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss rest in peace dear Max xxxx


----------



## Shezeus (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry for your sad loss,,,,R.I.P Dearest Max xx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you have any picture of this dog? I feel sad about what have happen.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh im so so sorry Bexy, thinking of you and if you need to talk you know where i am. R.I.P Maxy xxx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's really hard to cope in the pain if we have a lost pet. We grieve so much, this only means that we really love our pets.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So very sorry.:sad:

Run free at the bridge Maxy.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

RIP Maxy


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, my dog had cancer and lost her battle. 
RIP Maxy x


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> Max our eldest dog came down very ill last night, his neck swelled up and he became very disorientated ...
> 
> turns out he was riddled with cancer so has now has made the walk over the bridge.
> 
> Rest in Piece Maxy your gone but never going to be forgotten


I'm so sorry. R.I.P Max. If you need to talk feel free to pm me anytime I'm here for you and I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss

RIP Maxy


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Sorry its taken a while its been pretty hard at home ... mum has taken it really badly and we had to tell my sis yesterday as she's been away and shes taken it pretty bad aswell 

Run free over the bridge


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw he was so beautiful...sending big ((((hugs)))) to you all,love Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw he was so beautiful...sending big ((((hugs)))) to you all,love Jo xxxxxxx


thank you jo  what gets us is he was in the vets 4 month ago to have his eye out and they said his back legs was due to arthritis ... we went to a diff one to have him put down and his back legs were full of cancer  xxxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> thank you jo  what gets us is he was in the vets 4 month ago to have his eye out and they said his back legs was due to arthritis ... we went to a diff one to have him put down and his back legs were full of cancer  xxxxxx


oh thats so sad but even if the vet had got it right its unlikey anything could be done Bexy when my Meg was pts because she had suffered a stroke our vet said he could feel a large mass around her liver, i felt so guilty because i never new she was so ill my vet said sometimes they have very few symptoms so its hard to diagnose certain cancers. You did everything you could for Maxy and hes at peace now xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> oh thats so sad but even if the vet had got it right its unlikey anything could be done Bexy when my Meg was pts because she had suffered a stroke our vet said he could feel a large mass around her liver, i felt so guilty because i never new she was so ill my vet said sometimes they have very few symptoms so its hard to diagnose certain cancers. You did everything you could for Maxy and hes at peace now xxxxxxxxxxxx


yea  im happier he's out of pain and not struggling anymore  My mum and sis will be okay soon  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

That s really sad. I'm so sorry for you. 

R I P Maxy


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Flissy said:


> RIP Maxy


Are they your pets? (at your signature)

I really love hamsters. They are so sweet and lovely.


----------

